# Blue tuxedo fish has bubble behind right fin NEED HELP FAST!!!



## liljay07 (Apr 23, 2009)

MY blue tux fish has a bubble behind its right fin and is attacking other fish i have just recently set up my tank about 6 days ago it is a 29 gallon and has 4 fish total the bubble on the fish is stilll the same color as the fish i feed the fish 3 times a day and the fish have just been recently put in the tank

is this a deformity or some kind of disease


----------

